# Star Wars: The Old Republic



## Guglielmo90 (22 Ottobre 2012)

Qualcuno lo conosce? 
E' un MMORPG. Alla World Of Warcraft, per intenderci.
Come tutti questi tipi di giochi è una droga.


----------

